# Mi televisor pierde volumen de repente, no se porque!



## priscii (Ene 24, 2013)

hola, si me pueden pueden ayudar, mi televisor aveces pierde el volumen, y solo lo hago volver a funcionar si le subo al maximo y luego lo disminuyo lentamente, pero ya no quiero hacer eso, quiero ver los programas sin este problema, ¿Qué puedo hace?
PD: no importa si no saben mucho, solo con que me den una idea


----------



## tecbeml (Ene 24, 2013)

Que tv es normal o de las delgadas porque cambia el problema para una u otra


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 24, 2013)

Podria ser una soldadura mala, un problema de alimentación del circuito de control o CI de sonido o un condensador de salida del amplificador malo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 25, 2013)

Amigo priscii, que tipo de volumen posee tu Tv. analogico(ajuste mediante postenciometro), o bien digital(control mediante botones).
En base a ello puede opinarse con mas certeza.



tecbeml dijo:


> Que tv es normal o de las delgadas porque cambia el problema para una u otra



Amigo, con todo respeto, trato de comprender tu mensaje, pero lo veo indescifrable.


----------



## priscii (Feb 19, 2013)

Eskaleno: Muchas graciias ... si fue una soldadura mala, era una computadora sony de esas muy viejitas, y perdon por no ser muy explicita, soy nueva en esto ! pero MUCHAS GRACIAS !D


----------

